# Early mess of flounder



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Went friday night and managed to get nine flounder. Launched at 7:30 pm.... As of 11:30 pm hadnt seen sheet that even looked like a flounder. Then all of a sudden the tide started changing and then the flounder started storming the beach. Loaded the boat on the trailer at 1:30 am with 9 in my cooler. I was in my boat by myself. My fishing buddy was in his boat with a newbie. When his trolling motor batteries were dead he was ready to go. For safety sake I left when he did but If I had a few more minutes most likely I would have gotten my limit. Sorry but no picture. The flounder I gigged were all legal but small. They were all 13-14 inchers but big enough to make a terd.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds to me like the time is upon us. Glad to hear that you got some.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great to hear you guys had a great time! Off to a good start it sounds like. You guys are gonna have a productive year, I've been watching for your posts. 

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap Boy do I mis those days of gigging.


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad to hear a good report:bowdown I'm finally about done with my boat just got to get the generator and lights. Me and some buddies went to mexico beach last year wading, gigged a few but nothing like ya'll have been doing. Keep the reports coming:clap:clap:clap


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Great to hear they are coming in...been waiting to see some posts like this. Good job on your trip.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Man, I'm glad to see some flounder coming back. Congratulations.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah he kicked our a$$ that trip. we only had 3 in our boat when we left. but i did pass a few that i wasnt sure if they were 12" or not so i didnt want to take a chance. if i would have gigged everything i saw that night i would have had close to 10. gonna have to get me a new TM battery...one of them is pretty old so i think it finally gave out on me. i ready to go again...hopefully this is a sign for a good year this year!!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

can anyone give me some advice on wading instead of on a boat? My boat has been known for just dying on us in the middle of the bay so i wanna not have to worry about that. So any advice on wheres and when and wat type of gear is needed for wading would be much appreciated.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *twat waffel (3/10/2009)*can anyone give me some advice on wading instead of on a boat? My boat has been known for just dying on us in the middle of the bay so i wanna not have to worry about that. So any advice on wheres and when and wat type of gear is needed for wading would be much appreciated.


This is the way we did it back when I was a kid going with my family. Go to tire store and purchase truck tire innertube. Blow the tube up and get you a number 3 wash tub and set it in the tube. Then throw your 12 volt battery in tub. Tie you a rope to the tub and around your waist and your in business. You will still have room in the wash tub for a small cooler for your fish. The wash tub will float and pull behind you with little effort. Also we would rig up a flounder light on the end of about a 6 ft length of pvc pipe and put a shield down close to the bulb to cut down on the glair. As far as were to go..... Just about any strech of shoreline that does not have a lot of water hazards for walking. We used to wade the gulf a lot at night if the water was calm. Also a good place to wade is park at Galvez landing and wade towards the west...... You can wade just about all the way down to the narrows before the bottom becomes to muddy to wade. Good luck if you go and dont forget to slide your feet.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Glad someone is sticking some. Congrats


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (3/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *twat waffel (3/10/2009)*can anyone give me some advice on wading instead of on a boat? My boat has been known for just dying on us in the middle of the bay so i wanna not have to worry about that. So any advice on wheres and when and wat type of gear is needed for wading would be much appreciated.
> ...




You mentioned anywhere with shoreline such as the gulf. I just moved down here and used to gig with my dad about 15 years ago in Biloxi, but new to this area obviously.



Would the new area just opened up with the shoreline going from Pensacola beach to Navarre beach be a good idea. I figured its more of a solitary area away from the tourists and there is ALOT of shoreline to walk back and forth between. I work till 11pm at night and was thinking about going straight from work out one night that way I could hit them around tide change and have a nice bright moon one night, and doing this one a weekday night I would think there would be that much more less people.



Yall think this would be a feasible and good idea?


----------

